# Happy Birthday Rory!!!



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 8, 2009)

Rory!

Happy Birthday today!!!  I won't publicly reveal your age.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 8, 2009)

=median(39,40,41)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 8, 2009)

=mode(40,40,40)


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 8, 2009)

=RANDBETWEEN(40,40)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 8, 2009)

He's so going to kill us when he sees this thread


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 8, 2009)

He's going to kill YOU!  I didn't know how old he was until you told me.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 8, 2009)

me neither Rory...


----------



## schielrn (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  I'm only a little more than half way behind you.


----------



## Cbrine (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy B-Day Rory.  Don't worry your not the only one hitting the big 40 this year!

I'm sure somebody, somewhere must be too!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 8, 2009)

I AM *NOT* 40!! Mr. S, you are indeed in for it next time we meet...


----------



## VoG (Jan 8, 2009)

rorya said:


> I AM *NOT* 40!! Mr. S, you are indeed in for it next time we meet...



*50*?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't you start!  I am a mere whippersnapper...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 8, 2009)

39 ?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 8, 2009)

Like I told you: 39 years of age but already making inroads into your 40th year


----------



## RoryA (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you _sure_ you're not an actuary?


----------



## Oorang (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it _is_ the 11th time he's been 39


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Rory, however old you are!


----------



## Domski (Jan 9, 2009)

Indeed, a belated happy birthday and may your retirement be a happy one!!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed this yesterday - belated happy birthday!

(You can try to convince yourself you're still young, but it won't wash when the sleep deprivation kicks in!  )


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 9, 2009)

> (You can try to convince yourself you're still young, but it won't wash when the sleep deprivation kicks in!  )


 
I can testify to that!


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheers Rory, Although I'm not turning 40 for many, many, many months from now.  About 4 months, more or less.  

But Hey Mate, you're on the right side of 40, not the wrong side.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 20, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> But Hey Mate, you're on the right side of 40, not the wrong side.


 
What do you mean?  The poor frail chap has already entered his 40th year after all


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 20, 2009)

What if we changed the definition of 40 to "40'ish."  

>45, "Wrong side of 40", <45, "Right side of 40"

I know it doesn't make much sense, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 20, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> What do you mean? The poor frail chap has already entered his 40th year after all


 
How long has it been since I last swore at you??


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 20, 2009)

oh dear -- losing your memory too...


----------



## RoryA (Jan 20, 2009)

Ite mingere, the pair of you!


----------



## Angie1313 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a little late to the party but happy birthday regardless
and remember as my 80yr old grandfather likes to say, You're only as old as you feel!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, and thank you kindly (although at the moment, I feel about 80! )


----------



## texasalynn (Jan 20, 2009)

rorya said:


> Welcome aboard, and thank you kindly (although at the moment, I feel about 80! )



Well you certainly look young for 80! 
Happy Belated Birthday!


----------

